# Swampdog



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

Anyone have anything from the trial to report ?


----------



## YardleyLabs (Dec 22, 2006)

The open finished the first series but I did not stick around for call backs. I suspect less than half the field will move to the second. The Qual finished the third series and the fourth will start at 8 AM tomorrow. 20 dogs were called back after the first series. Many more fell off on the blinds. I'm not sure how many are going to the fourth.


----------



## Boomer (May 13, 2006)

Does anyone have the Open callbacks?


----------



## ramblinmaxx (Nov 17, 2004)

Any news on the Qual?

thank you

lesa c


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

Open to 2nd
2, 4, 5, 6, 10, 15, 17, 18, 19, 20, 23, 24, 29, 38, 41, 43, 46, 47, 48, 49, 51, 54, 55, 57, 59 and 60. 
26 dogs. 
1st was tough triple w/ many PU's RTOF


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

Open to3rd
4, 6, 17, 18, 23, 24, 29, 43, 46, 47, 48, 51, 54, 55 and 60. 
14 dogs.


----------



## Justone' (Mar 28, 2005)

Derby Please.......??? results, callbacks, tests, etc., Anything!
Thanks,
Justone'


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

Amateur to 2nd
10, 11, 12, 13, 15, 1, 18, 20, 24, 25, 30, 33, 34, 35, 36, 38, 40, 41, 43, 48, 49. 
21 dogs

Open to 4th tomorrow
4, 17, 23, 24, 29, 43, 46, 47, 48, 54, 55 and 60. 
12 dogs.


----------



## YardleyLabs (Dec 22, 2006)

Qualifying Placements:

1st: #18, Dalton, Handled by Davis Arthur, Owned by Jim & Linda Branning
2nd: #16, Bullet, handled by Eric Babin, Owned by Alvin Hatcher
3rd: #11, O/H Cal Rumbley
4th: Lucy, O/H Josie Ottman

RJ: #15, Cooper, O/H Laure Feinberg

JAM's: 6, 14, 19, 23, 25


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

Amateur to 3rd
11, 12, 13, 17, 18, 24, 25, 30, 33, 34, 35, 36, 38, 40, 41, 43, 48. 
17 dogs.


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Way to go Dalton!!!


----------



## Boomer (May 13, 2006)

Derby to the 2nd
1,5,6,7,8,9,11,12,14,16,18,19,20,21,23,24,25

17 dogs


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

Amateur to 4th. 
11, 12, 13, 17, 18, 30, 33, 35, 40, 43. 
10 dog. 
40 starts.


----------



## Tom D (Jan 3, 2003)

Ok Joise !!!. Two placements in a row.


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

YardleyLabs said:


> Qualifying Placements:
> 
> 4th: Lucy, O/H Josie Ottman



Congrats Josie and Lucy


----------



## thunderdan (Oct 14, 2003)

Congrats Josie and Lucy. That's in the color 2 weekends in a row.


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

Limited
29 Zonka Bruce
48 Dash Jeff
23 Tess Jeff
60 Darla Breck
RJ 4 
J 17 43 55

Amateur
13 Bingo Steve
11 Rubie Bart
40 Sea-J Anne
33 Talla Jeff
RJ 30
J 35 43


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Great going Steve Ferguson and Bingo the youngster (DOB: 1/12/98).

MG


----------



## Brad Slaybaugh (May 17, 2005)

Ol' Bingo is pretty amazing isn't he.

Congrats Steve


----------



## YardleyLabs (Dec 22, 2006)

Congratulations to all.

Davis Arthur/Dalton - Qualifying 1st:










Bruce Hall/Zonka - Open 1st:



















Jeff Shaw/Tess - Open 3rd:










Marshall & Babin/Sea-J Amateur 3rd/Open JAM:


----------



## Tom D (Jan 3, 2003)

Congrats Jeff anTess !!! Not bad for a brown dog


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Bruce Hall sure looks happy!  Great pictures, once again..sure makes the results more interesting and fun to look at!

Judy


----------



## Juli H (Aug 27, 2007)

Congratulations TESS and JEFF!!! WOO HOOOOO!

Juli


----------



## JKOttman (Feb 3, 2004)

thunderdan said:


> Congrats Josie and Lucy. That's in the color 2 weekends in a row.


Thanks guys. We had a great time. With a more experienced handler who knows what would have happened??? `-)

Dan, congrats on finishing the Amateur. Heard the tests were very tough. And to Paul & Blue for finishing the Q!

Jeff, three cheers for you & Tess. 

Go SJRC!


----------



## Bait (Jan 21, 2004)

Big Congrats to Jeff Shaw and Tess! Chippin' away at the AFC stone!


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Way to go Bruce and Zonka!


----------



## YardleyLabs (Dec 22, 2006)

Judy Chute said:


> Bruce Hall sure looks happy!  ....
> 
> Judy


That's just the look of a man doing what he loves. I took that picture while Bruce was waiting in the blind to run the first series.


----------



## Pinetree (Feb 14, 2006)

Does anybody have Derby results!


----------



## Bayou Magic (Feb 7, 2004)

Pinetree said:


> Does anybody have Derby results!


Got a call from Bill and Micki. Ammo won the derby. Sorry, don't know any placements.

fp


----------



## DarrinGreene (Feb 8, 2007)

Nice work Jeff N Tess!


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

Winslow Farms Conservancy. 

Wow, what a splendid piece property......and for us to be able to run field trials on it. 

Thanks Hank!


----------



## YardleyLabs (Dec 22, 2006)

Ammo, Derby Winner:


----------



## YardleyLabs (Dec 22, 2006)

Breck Campbell asked me to post these images of the Open set up that he prepared using Google Earth (I will post his images of the Amateur in the next post):

Open 1:









Open 2:









Open 3:









Open 4:


----------



## YardleyLabs (Dec 22, 2006)

Breck Campbell prepared these images of the Amateur set ups and asked me to post them:

Amateur 1:









Amateur 2:


















Amateur 4:


----------



## NJ_H2OFWLR (Mar 1, 2006)

WTG!!! Jeff & Tess!!!!


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

Thanks for posting pictures of the tests Jeff.

See what I mean when I say "Splendid" . It's even more spectacular when you are there.

john


----------



## Goldenboy (Jun 16, 2004)

As good as it looks from the sky, it's even better in person. Breck, thanks for the diagrams. I believe that the distance on the center gun in the first series of the Am. was approx 326 yards. 

By far, the best grounds that I have ever seen.

The small, but dedicated, crew from Swamp Dog did an incredible job of managing their resources and putting on a first class event. Thanks, guys!


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

YardleyLabs said:


> That's just the look of a man doing what he loves. I took that picture while Bruce was waiting in the blind to run the first series.


 

Awesome images of the set-ups, too. 

Judy


----------



## greg magee (Oct 24, 2007)

I have to agree with Mark. As good as they look from above, they look even better from the line. Such as the flyer in the first series of the Open was shot from high above the dogs off a bluff down onto the plateau below. It made just a gorgeous flyer with a good amount of airtime. You would not believe how many dogs had to go up and check out the gunstation regardless of the fact that it was so far removed from the fall area. On another note, Mr McNeil has created the most unique and beautiful grounds for us to compete on with our retrievers. Truely worthy for a National competition. Thanks Henry,


----------



## YardleyLabs (Dec 22, 2006)

Judy Chute said:


> Awesome images of the set-ups, too.
> 
> Judy


Breck Campbell gets all the credit for those. I simply posted them for him since I have a server to host the images.


----------



## YardleyLabs (Dec 22, 2006)

I have posted photos from the Swamp Dog Open at http://jeffgoodwin.com/sdrc200905/open/


----------



## David Lo Buono (Apr 6, 2005)

Congrats Bart and Rubie!


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

I second that Congrats Bart and Ruby!!!! One great team!!! Hey Jeff got any good pics of Bart and Ruby?


----------



## YardleyLabs (Dec 22, 2006)

Not from Swamp Dog. I didn't shoot the Amateur this week; only the Q and Derby (which I will post on Thursday), and part of the Open that is already posted. I have loads of photos of Rubie and Bart separately, but I'm not sure that I have any of them together. I did a portrait series of Rubie, Tank and Hoot for Bart a few weeks ago. 

With a litter due in July, I probably won't be photographing any more trials until September. I will be down at the Keystone HT next weekend running some of my own dogs, including Misty for one last hurrah before her pups are born.


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

YardleyLabs said:


> Not from Swamp Dog. I didn't shoot the Amateur this week; only the Q and Derby (which I will post on Thursday), and part of the Open that is already posted. I have loads of photos of Rubie and Bart separately, but I'm not sure that I have any of them together. I did a portrait series of Rubie, Tank and Hoot for Bart a few weeks ago.
> 
> With a litter due in July, I probably won't be photographing any more trials until September. I will be down at the Keystone HT next weekend running some of my own dogs, including Misty for one last hurrah before her pups are born.


Okay Jeff....I saw the ones you did for Bart and they looked great!!!


----------



## YardleyLabs (Dec 22, 2006)

Can anyone post the final results for the Derby?


----------



## YardleyLabs (Dec 22, 2006)

I posted photos from the Swamp Dog Derby at http://jeffgoodwin.com/sdrc200905/derby/


----------



## Boomer (May 13, 2006)

Would be great to see the derby finish posted some place HERE OR EE


----------



## YardleyLabs (Dec 22, 2006)

I posted photos from the Qual at http://jeffgoodwin.com/sdrc200905/qual/


----------

